# Main > News >  Twelve Nights of Yuleblood (not-for-children) Children's Book

## Gamerprinter

Waaay back in December 2009, the Map Challenge was to create an Orc's Christmas map, and though my entry was not a winner (2nd place, I think), in addition to the map, I wrote a 14 stanza tongue-in-cheek poem of an Orc Raid called the Twelve Nights of Yuleblood. I then created comical illustrations for each stanza of the poem and made a kind of "not-for-children" Children's Book out of the whole. I'd always planned to someday accompany a series of adventure modules for it, but just never had the time to do it, and the next Christmas would come along, and still not release it. This year - still not time for a module, I decided to release it as is, as a "children's book" accompanied by an 18 x 24 inch PDF of the map itself. It's just $ .99, and might make a nice stocking stuffer for a gamer you know. It's the kind of humor only a gamer would appreciate - it's quite funny. This is a bit of Guild nostalgia for me - I hope you check it out!

*Twelve Nights of Yuleblood*

GP

----------

